# Rod guides freezing



## unclebuddy10 (Sep 27, 2014)

Ok,, sure this has been asked before but couldn't find any old posts so I ask, while out on cold butt nights casting what are some good suggestions for stopping ice build up on the tip and first couple guides. Thanks for any input.


----------



## bustedrod (May 13, 2015)

i would put chap stik on mine,


----------



## Southernsaug (May 23, 2019)

I have sprayed PAM cooking spray on my guides and spool before. Helps, but doesn't completely stop.


----------



## 1basshunter (Mar 27, 2011)




----------



## FishThis (Sep 2, 2005)

I use mineral oil on my guides and spool of braid. Put some on an old rag and wipe down the guides. It has no sent and works great.


----------



## baitguy (Dec 17, 2013)

not sure but it works on a lot of stuff ... good ole WD40, not petroleum based and works in the cold


----------



## Ten Bears (Jan 12, 2012)

Pledge wax. Wipe down the entire rod.
Ice free and looks nice.


----------



## groundsize (Feb 5, 2013)

Rain x


----------



## Terry Sheline 1 (Feb 8, 2017)

Over the years I have used spray silicone on all of my guides, and it worked great.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Silicone spray, chap stick, Vaseline.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

I just keep catching fish🤣. The friction of my line on the guides warms it up enough I don't have issues....


----------



## TRIPLE-J (Sep 18, 2006)

FishThis said:


> I use mineral oil on my guides and spool of braid. Put some on an old rag and wipe down the guides. It has no sent and works great.


X2 for me
Works great


----------



## Govbarney (Jan 3, 2011)

Mineral oil , I found to be the best. Right before winther I will soak my guides and braid, and it works for the whole winter.


----------



## mnhovinga (Dec 13, 2018)

Govbarney said:


> Mineral oil , I found to be the best. Right before winther I will soak my guides and braid, and it works for the whole winter.


Good tip, thanks. I've tried to do some fly fishing for steelhead and the eyelets keep freezing over. I'll try this next time I'm out


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

baitguy said:


> not sure but it works on a lot of stuff ... good ole WD40, not petroleum based and works in the cold


There’s a slight smell to it but I’ve seen guys spray their bait with it at the old Medina Trout Farm fishing for trout thru the ice and they absolutely slayed them! Said it was fish oil based?!


----------



## baitguy (Dec 17, 2013)

c. j. stone said:


> There’s a slight smell to it but I’ve seen guys spray their bait with it at the old Medina Trout Farm fishing for trout thru the ice and they absolutely slayed them! Said it was fish oil based?!


 either fish or veggie oil based ... I've seen guys use it on Erie dearies for the same reason ...


----------



## SConner (Mar 3, 2007)

baitguy said:


> not sure but it works on a lot of stuff ... good ole WD40, not petroleum based and works in the cold


WD40 is primarily a hydrocarbon.








WD-40 - Wikipedia







en.m.wikipedia.org


----------



## SConner (Mar 3, 2007)

c. j. stone said:


> There’s a slight smell to it but I’ve seen guys spray their bait with it at the old Medina Trout Farm fishing for trout thru the ice and they absolutely slayed them! Said it was fish oil based?!


It is not made of fish oil.








WD-40 - Wikipedia







en.m.wikipedia.org


----------

